# Need suggestions for low-light 5 gallon, no CO2.



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I recently got an Eclipse hex 5 gallon which comes with a 15watt compact flourescent (I think it's 5500K). This works out to 3wpg but at such a small lumen rating it must be low light. I don't wish to use CO2 as there is very little room already, and still need a heater. Right now there is a nice piece of malaysian driftwood with some java moss on one end, and some Ludwigia repens in the back, and one ramshorn snail.

I would like some suggestions on small, low-light, ambient CO2 plants that I could put in here. Will the L.repens survive in here or should I put it back in my regular tank? Eco-complete is the substrate.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The watt per gallon ratio breaks down in smaller tanks, so yes, you have a low light tank. Anubias and crypts are great. The repens will probably survive but might not grow very fast. You can go to www.plantgeek.net and look at their plant guide. They have them categorized by lighting requirements, ease, etc.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I'm looking on there now but they don't say how big each plant gets. I'm thinking of a couple of nana petite on the driftwood and dwarf sag in the foreground. I think I'll replace the L.repens with hornwort, too.

Anything else?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I would go with regular Anubias nana for the driftwood. Nana petite, the entire plant, gets to be about the size of a 50 cent piece. Its really tiny and is really expensive, averaging about $7 per plant from the places that I've seen it sold (hard to find, too). A.nana would be better, IMO. Hornwort shouldn't be planted or the parts that are planted will rot. Chain sword would be a better option IMO than dwarf sag, which can grow rather long.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Chain sword will have a hard time growing in that environment. And neither will stay short with that amount of lighting. I do agree with the A. nana and java fern. Just remember, most plants will get big (ever seen a java fern mother plant?). Crypts will get big also but these will grow slow so that shouldn't be a problem. Aponogetons are another suggestion but will grow tall. You will just have to prune


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Is there a plus side to the A.nana besides price?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pretty plant, stays small, grows slow. Doesn't need much light.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I mean comparing the regular nana vs. the petite. The regular nana costs less, but are there any other pluses? I personally like how small the petite is.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Petite is a little more difficult to grow (not much). Other than size there is no difference. Let me see if I can find some pics.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Anubias nana. http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_anubias.php
http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/nana.jpg

Petite. http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/nanapetite.jpg

Hope they help.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

hmm tough call. Maybe i'll get one of each and go for a tiered effect on the wood.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That sounds like a very good idea. It will add depth to your tank also.


----------

